# Schnur zum Feedern



## Angler90 (13. März 2018)

Hallo ,

Ich suche die ganze Zeit im Internet nach einer Passenden schnur fürs Feederangeln , werde aber nicht richtig fündig. Die Schnur werden für meine neuen Shimano x aero 4000 mit Freilaufrolle. Gefischt wird auf rute mit bis zu Wurfgewicht von 120 Gramm. 
Aber das wird selten, geworfen so bis ca 80 Gramm wird geworfen.
Die Schnur sollte schon mindestens 12 Kg aushalten , achso es soll eine geflochtene sein


----------



## Thorsten1953 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Moin.
Schau dir mal die daiwa x braid x8 an.
Darf ich fragen für was du so eine Stärke Schnur brauchst bzw. was dein zielfisch ist?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leech (13. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Ich habe meine seit letzte Woche liegenden Freilaufrollen fürs Karpfen-Feedern mit WFT Targetfish 8 Schnur bespult.
Die hat für Karpfen einen Durchmesser von 18mm und hält 13 kg.
WFT hat ebenfalls eine neue Schnur (WFT Dynamix Round) mit "Einsatzort" Feedern herausgebracht, die bei 14mm ebenfalls 13 kg trägt. Ich habe sie bisher nur als Probe gesehen - sah aber ebenfalls nicht zu übel aus.

Sonst ist die Daiwa Braid 8 als Schnur ebenfalls super geeignet.


----------



## Eff (13. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Schau dir mal die daiwa x braid x8 an.
> Darf ich fragen für was du so eine Stärke Schnur brauchst bzw. was dein zielfisch ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Die Schnur kann ich nur empfehlen, hab sie mir gerade auch auf meine Feeder draufgespult zum Barbenangeln am Rhein. 

Aber wozu brauchst du 12kg Tragkraft? Wenn du 80gramm Körbe schmeißt, scheinst du ja in moderater Strömung zu fischen, da ist 12kg ein wenig Overkill, finde ich.. 

Vielleicht erleuchtest du uns ja mal #h


----------



## Angler90 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ! 

Ja die Daiwa habe ich auch gesehen , dachte auch das Sie es vielleicht wird . Die Wft muss ich mal angucken .

Ja ich nehme einfach nur aus Sicherheit so viel:q
Ich will die Schnur auch für die meisten Fische benutzen , keine Lust mehrere Schnüre zur jeder Situation zu haben .


----------



## Leech (13. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



Angler90 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten !
> 
> Ja die Daiwa habe ich auch gesehen , dachte auch das Sie es vielleicht wird . Die Wft muss ich mal angucken .
> 
> ...



Einfach mal querschauen.
Es gibt soviele geflochtene Schnüre am Markt und viele davon sind mittlerweile schon sehr gutwertig.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Michael.S (13. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Wenn du die Tragkraft nochmal überdenkst werfe ich mal die Suxxes Heavy Feeder ins Rennen , trägt als 0,14er 7 kg was meine Meinung nach auch locker reicht , ich fische sie als 0,8er auch auf meinen Spinnruten und da laufen die absolut leise  https://www.angel-abc.de/angelschnur/schnaeppchen/heavy-feeder-sinking-0-14-mm-lauflaenge-125-m


----------



## Angler90 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Die WFT Dynamix Round Feeder ist in Rot , ich will eine schnur in Grün .

Danke für den Tipp Michael .S

Mein Vater nutzt die Power Pro , aber ich überlege mir dann echt die Daiwa zuholen.

Was würdet ihr mir für eine Schlagschnur empfehlen ?


----------



## Eff (14. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Als Schlagschnur eignet sich eigentlich jede vernünftige Mono, 0,22mm. Ich wähle die Länge immer Rutenlänge x2 + 2-3 Meter.


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



Angler90 schrieb:


> Die WFT Dynamix Round Feeder ist in Rot , ich will eine schnur in Grün .



Gut, davon stand nichts im Anforderungsprofil. :q
Aber gut zu wissen. 
Als Schlagschnur dient wirklich jede qualitativ ordentlich verarbeitete Mono-Schnur.


----------



## Eff (14. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



Angler90 schrieb:


> ich will eine schnur in Grün .



Die Daiwa gibts übrigens in grün #4


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Welche Distanz soll eig Überwunden werden bzw. auf welcher Distanz soll gefischt werden, dass es hier umbedingt eine Geflochtene braucht?


----------



## Angler90 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

@Fr33 so 20-100 Meter

@bastido warum ist sie den deiner Meinung nach nicht robut ? Wo hat sie bei dir versagt ?


----------



## Angler90 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Das Hört sich logisch an , das eine weichere schnur nicht so robust ist .
Ja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt wozu ich eine weichere schnur auf der Feeder brauche , die Geräusche sind mir egal.


----------



## Angler90 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Was hält ihr eigentlich von der ihr ?

https://www.angel-discount24.de/bal...Y0wDjel3zaS6M31btnVDb8vgpQdNImAhoC8N0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Ne 16er zum Feedern...... bischen grob oder?


----------



## Angler90 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Klar ist das grob ,.meine alte schnur ist noch gröber  hat alles funktioniert . Am Anfang hatte ich mindestens 12 Kg tragkraft geschrieben aber glaube 10 passt schon.


----------



## Angler90 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Also ich habe mich für die Power Pro Super 8 Slick entschieden , ist zwar eine 8er aber ich teste mal. 
Als Schlagschnur nehme ich die Balzer Schnur Platinum Royal in 0,22 mm , da steht zwar in der Beschreibung 
“ unglaublich geringe Dehnung “ aber die Dehnung die noch da ist , wird ja noch reichen als Schlagschnur . Oder ?


----------



## Eff (20. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*



Angler90 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich für die Power Pro Super 8 Slick entschieden , ist zwar eine 8er aber ich teste mal.
> Als Schlagschnur nehme ich die Balzer Schnur Platinum Royal in 0,22 mm , da steht zwar in der Beschreibung
> “ unglaublich geringe Dehnung “ aber die Dehnung die noch da ist , wird ja noch reichen als Schlagschnur . Oder ?



Schwierig einzuschätzen. Nimm dir einfach mal 5  Meter dieser Schnur und 5 Meter einer „gewöhnlichen“ Mono, und ziehe ordentlich dran. Daran kannst du die Dehnung ganz gut erkennen. 
Sollte sich dabei herausstellen, dass deine mono wirklich wenig Dehnung hat, musst du beim Anschlag und Drill umsichtig agieren, da es sonst zu Ausschlitzern kommt. Für den Wurf des gefüllten Korbes gilt meiner Meinung nach auch etwas mehr Vorsicht als bei dehnbarer Mono. Glaube wenn dir die Schnur beim Wurf durchknallt, sollte man in Deckung gehen |supergri

Vielleicht sehe ich das Ganze aber auch ein wenig zu kritisch und du solltest einfach fischen#6
In diesem Sinne: der Haken fängt nur, wenn er am Körbchen baumelnd im Wasser tanzt |wavey:


----------



## Angler90 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Alles klar ok danke , oder was hält ihr von dieser Schlagschnur https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-schnur-feedermaster-feeder-schlagschnur ?
 Nur die Farbe Gold irritiert mich .


----------



## Eff (21. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Kenne diese spezielle Schnur jetzt nicht. Wie eingangs erwähnt eignet sich jede vernünftige Mono dafür. Die von dir verlinkte wird’s wahrscheinlich tun


----------



## Angler90 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Schnur zum Feedern*

Alles klar .
Ich habe mich außerdem doch für eine andere tragkraft der Hauptschnur entschieden , 0,13 mm und 8 Kg tragkraft


----------

